# Simple right click image resizer



## diggerdirect (Apr 5, 2013)

I see alot of people posting large screen pictures saying having trouble resizing them, ect. and most image editing programs are a PITA just to post a pic on a forum.

 Heres a cool little image resizing tool that integrates right into windows. To use simply right click the photo or photos you want, (same as if you were going to copy or save) then select 'picture resize'. A little window opens, you select the size you want, click OK and its done, takes about 3 seconds tops. Does not affect your original picture (makes a smaller copy)

 Simple, fast, easy to use & Free!

 I've used it for awhile, it sure is handy and couldn't be simpler.
 It doesn't replace a full blown image editing program but for just resizing pictures to post on the web it rocks.

Photo gadget resizer



 Al


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 6, 2013)

Good program Al, I use this one   http://fast-image-resizer.en.softonic.com/    very similar........ This one works best when the pictures you want to re-size are in a named folder such as "Flasks" as the program creates a folder within the folder simply labeled re-sized once you have the correct size you simply delete the original pictures.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2013)

Photo Shop *


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 6, 2013)

I right click the picture, then click the little "edit" option. it brings up paint, and I can resize, rotate, crop, or draw on my image, and then save it! simple!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 7, 2013)

I like to crop them anyway, I prefer this 444 X 416






 to this just re-size 700 X 525 from 1280 X 960


----------

